

My no-iPhone no-smartphone experiment - angusgr
http://projectgus.com/2010/09/my-no-iphone-no-smartphone-experiment/

======
blahedo
I love my seven-year-old LG flip phone. No camera, no MP3s; it's a phone. (I
admit, I do use the alarm clock feature, too.) I've heard from lots of people
that iPhones and their brethren are pretty decent as tiny computers, but
mediocre phones; and with the tablet/pad form factor coming into its own I
think the "smart phone" will soon feel more constraining: now it's a mediocre
phone _and_ a mediocre tablet.

